# P0341 Error Code - Please help a first timer



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

First time VW owner, first post - 

2010 CC, 2.0T, DSG, 43k miles. On my way home from work a few days ago the MFI chimed and said "Check Engine Now", but, the engine light didn't come on. The following morning, after about 15 minutes of driving, it did the same thing and the light came on this time. So I pulled into a local parts store to have the code read (for free ) and it came up as P0341 - camshaft position sensor. The day after that (today) the light *didn't* come on so I'm puzzled to say the least. I have noticed a lack in power in low rpms; especially starting from a dead stop. Almost like I'm starting out in second gear. Other than that the car seems to run fine.

I've done some searching on this site and others, but I haven't really came across a scenario quite like mine. I found similar issues on other cars, like a Golf or Jetta, where it seems likely that the timing could be off or a short/bad connection to the sensor. I think I found the sensor and the wiring connected to it seems good. The engine is very clean so I'm doubting the bad connection theory. Unless I'm wrong (which is likely) those other cars have a timing belt whereas I have a timing chain. Does that make a difference in this case? How can the timing be off if a car has a timing chain?

The sensor is a $20 item at a local parts store so I will probably replace that first. My main question is has anyone else experienced this? I do have the power train warranty still, which my VW service department has told me covers "internal and lubricated parts". I would think the timing chain issue would be covered under the warranty, right?

BTW..I did see this thread, but that issue seems much more serious than mine.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6086065-2010-cc-2-0t-wont-start-during-the-day-violent-sputtering-whille-runing&highlight=P0341

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

First off: 



> The sensor is a $20 item at a local parts stor


Is that an OEM sensor? I haven't checked the prices. If it's that cheap, and you can do it yourself, replace it and see if the problem still exists. If it clears it up, you had a faulty sensor and now you're good to go.

If not, take it to a dealer or reputable VW performance/repair shop and have them check it out. Standard procedure.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

$20 for non-OEM (AutoZone)
$30 for OEM (parts.vw.com)


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok so I replaced the sensor. As I mentioned the CEL randomly turned off this morning so I'm not really sure if the root problem is fixed.

Today I noticed a rattle coming from the engine at idle (before and after I changed the sensor). Not extreme, but definitely noticeable to me.

Also, after I shut off the engine, remove the key, and walk to the front of the car I can hear an electrical sound and then a click. I usually hear that cycle twice by the time I get to the front of the car.

Could the rattle sound indicate the timing is off? I'm almost afraid to ask what the electrical sound could be, but any ideas?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

The electrical sound when you shut off is normal.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks. I thought it sounded strange, but then again I don't think I've listened that closely before.

But for the rattle....timing? That's not something I could "easily" check is it? I'd be happy to know that's the issue AND know that it's covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Your best bet is go to vw dealer and let them check the car and they will tell u whats wrong with it and if its covered under the warranty and after that its up to u if u wanna fix it there or not (if they say its not covered)


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

daNinja said:


> First time VW owner, first post -
> 
> 2010 CC, 2.0T, DSG, 43k miles. On my way home from work a few days ago the MFI chimed and said "Check Engine Now", but, the engine light didn't come on. The following morning, after about 15 minutes of driving, it did the same thing and the light came on this time. So I pulled into a local parts store to have the code read (for free ) and it came up as P0341 - camshaft position sensor. The day after that (today) the light *didn't* come on so I'm puzzled to say the least. I have noticed a lack in power in low rpms; especially starting from a dead stop. Almost like I'm starting out in second gear. Other than that the car seems to run fine.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like your Cam Chain Tensioner is the problem.


----------



## kiena (Mar 12, 2012)

2010 cc? Most likely what you are expririencing is the tentioner on the timing belt/chain is on its way out. VW has an updated part and there is a recall on that part. So i would suggest going to a dealer/specialized shop and get it checked out right away before you jump timing and damage the engine any further. I understand that the sensor is cheap and easy to replace, but most likely there is alot more going on from the symptoms you are describing... Get it looked at


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

kiena said:


> 2010 cc? Most likely what you are expririencing is the tentioner on the timing belt/chain is on its way out. VW has an updated part and there is a recall on that part. So i would suggest going to a dealer/specialized shop and get it checked out right away before you jump timing and damage the engine any further. I understand that the sensor is cheap and easy to replace, but most likely there is alot more going on from the symptoms you are describing... Get it looked at


Hmmmmmmmmm, chain TENSIONER, eh? Wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Cam sensor 

OR

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...hain-Tensioner-Update&highlight=diy+tensioner


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah...I'm going to suck it up and go to the dealership. This morning the MFI chimed and the CEL message flashed for a second and went away so the sensor didn't do anything. I really didn't expect the new sensor to fix the issue, but I had to at least try.

I'm going to look into the recall on the chain tensioner.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Dropped off the car at the dealership this morning. Just got off the phone with them:

Three total codes. P0341 which I knew about (I didn't clear it) and P0116 Engine Coolant Temp sensor.
I was told the ECT is actually two sensors - 1 by/in the radiator and 1 by the water pump. => $543 to change these two sensors! She was nice enough to quote me for a new water pump since they will already be in that area ($280 just for the pump).

I asked if the sensors could be picking up a fault and not actually be the fault and was told no (I think this might be the case). If the timing was off they said it would trow a code for under-advanced or over-advanced.

Does this sound legit to you? The engine does have a rattle/not smooth idle sound now, but this place seems like they're looking at a flowchart on how fix my issue...."we have to replace the sensors before we know the sensors were good in the first place".


----------



## kiena (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, it does sound legit... Usually when we do chain/tensioner we also replace the water pump as it might have been damaged by faulty parts and will go out in the future. You are already in there, might as well change it. Your sensors are not that expensive, its the labor.... Hopefully, it'll be the end of your problem. Good luck


----------



## kiena (Mar 12, 2012)

And they are retarded sometimes, the problem you are describing is a tensioner problem, not the sensors.... If they just do the sensors and it doesnt fix the problem they will charge you again


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

That's what I want to avoid. Anyway, I declined replacing the sensors. I had a nice chat with the service manager who seems very reasonable and understands my reluctance to replace them. I just had them clear the codes for now. They could have been stored in there from the first owner.

It will be going back Monday morning for my DSG problem. A tech will probably have to take a ride with me to experience the problem so maybe I can steer the conversation towards the chain tensioner wile I'm at it.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Took the car to vw Monday morning as planned. On the way the CEL flashed again, but didn't stay on. Every time it occurs I'm going up an on-ramp, low rpms, constant load on the engine. 

A tech rode with me to experience my DSG problem, but of course no dice. I couldn't get it to happen. Anyways I brought up this rattle noise and my suspicion of the timing. He said he would check if a code was thrown and listen for a noise. They ended up not doing anything with the DSG, but they did recognize something may be off with the timing. They put me in a 2014 Passat Wolfsburg as a loaner.

Today, Wednesday, I call to check on the car and they ordered a new cam follower. If they replace more parts, cool, new parts for free. If not, at least it will hopefully be fixed. I'm ready to have my cc back.

I've read vw extended the warranty on the cam followers in the 2.0 *FSI*. My car has the *TSI*. Anyone know if the warranty extension applies to the TSI?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Your problem sounds like a problem with the timing chain tensioner, which has some problems in the TSI, which can cause the timing chain to jump teeth, which can grenade your whole engine if it jumps too many teeth. I know of no extended warrantee on the chain tensioner, but VW updated the tensioner design around 2012/2013. If the chain jumps a few teeth, the timing of the camshaft is off by a few degrees, and that is what the cam position sensor trouble-code flagged.

The "cam follower" is related to the high pressure fuel-pump, which is driven by the camshaft. The cam follower does have an extended warrantee on the FSI, but not on the TSI, where the cam follower design was changed to eliminate the problems.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

I appreciate everyone 2-cents on my problem. My car is done, and I had a chance to speak with the tech since the service adviser couldn't answer any questions on her own.

They replaced the camshaft, the cam adjuster assembly, and the control valve. The plastic screen inside the adjuster bracket ruptured so they also drained the oil and replaced the filter.  The service adviser was mistaken when she told me "cam follower". 

He said the adjuster was likely causing the P0341 code and what I thought to be my DSG problem. The DSG was almost stalling out when I took my foot off the brake and tried to idle forward from a complete stop. This only happened once it everything was nice and warm. He said the adjuster probably "couldn't keep up" and was likely the cause. I hope that was the problem. If not, I'll be back.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

How often have you been changing the oil? Have you been using the correct oil?


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

I picked it up "pre-loved" with 37k miles. The first owner had it as a lease so I can only hope they kept up with the maintenance.

Had the oil changed at the same vw dealership that just worked on my car at about 38k - I'm at 43k now. I was told be the tech who worked on my car that these 2.0 engines can burn 1qt of oil per 1000km (~600 miles) and be considered within spec by vw. I think I'll cut my oil change intervals to no more than every 5k now.

Anyways, the cold start rattle seems to be gone, but now the engine makes a "zip" sound when I accelerate. That's the best word I have to describe it for now. Do the new parts need to break-in or something?

I really want to go stage 1, but not until I know my engine has a perfect bill of health!


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

A better description of the sound would be if you rubbed the back of your fingernail across something ribbed. A zipper type sound.


----------



## toolkitguy (Dec 27, 2014)

*Is the P0341 code still gone?*



daNinja said:


> I appreciate everyone 2-cents on my problem. My car is done, and I had a chance to speak with the tech since the service adviser couldn't answer any questions on her own.
> 
> They replaced the camshaft, the cam adjuster assembly, and the control valve. The plastic screen inside the adjuster bracket ruptured so they also drained the oil and replaced the filter.  The service adviser was mistaken when she told me "cam follower".
> 
> He said the adjuster was likely causing the P0341 code and what I thought to be my DSG problem. The DSG was almost stalling out when I took my foot off the brake and tried to idle forward from a complete stop. This only happened once it everything was nice and warm. He said the adjuster probably "couldn't keep up" and was likely the cause. I hope that was the problem. If not, I'll be back.


Was wondering how the fix went. Is the P0341 code permanently gone. Was curious why the tech felt the problem was most likely the cam adjuster, which I assume is the electrical device, like a solenoid that presses on the control valve in the front of the intake camshaft, controlling the amount of oil to it, thus controlling intake timing.
Do I have that correct?
I'm experiencing this P0341 code after a timing chain tensioner failure. The car runs okay for the most part, but have this code after it was repaired. Noticed at an idle if you increase the rpm say 3-4 hundred rpm it starts sounding like a diesel engine. Back to idle it goes away. Valves, tensioner, and guides were changed. The EPC light will come on and reset itself, sometimes in only 5 seconds. The CEL is on solid, but has been known to reset on it's own, only to come back on again. The used car dealer that sold the 2009 Tiguan Sport S has the 2.0 L TSI opened up again and has noted a couple of problems. The screen in the cam bridge is gone, and the chain is 1cm longer that a new chain, so it is stretched. My concern is where did the screen go? Is it metal or fiberglass? Could it be stuck some place causing this problem? He is going to replace the timing chain and the cam bridge but is not sure if the intake camshaft was stressed or damaged during the time the tensioner failed. This variable timing intake camshaft is expensive, I think 700 dollars. If the problem continues then I guess it would be a good idea to replace the cam adjuster solenoid type gizmo, though others I have spoke to say this part does not fail a lot. Peace


----------



## Gabe1070 (Jan 18, 2019)

*VW P0341 and/P0011 SOLUTION FIX DONE*

Guys,

My GFs 2010 vw tiguan had CEL light, random power jumping, and trouble codes ranging from P0341 to P0011 and every random misfire you can image. After a camshaft sensor, and a ****-ton of electrical wiring testing...then checking timing, and control valve, and carbon build up... I FOUND THE SOLUTION. It truly is the cam bridge screen on these cars that get blown out and cause this chain of mind-****s. Simply remove then upper timing cover, but the tool to remove the Cam control valve, remove that and the cam bride with the 5 bolts. I suggest replacing both the bridge and control valve if the screen is missing.


----------

